# Alle Anfragen umleiten (intranet)



## chmee (25. Juni 2010)

Man kennt sowas von zB T-Online-Hotspots, alle Anfragen werden auf eine Seite umgeleitet. Nun hab ich (weil ich die Suchbegriffe nicht genau definieren kann) bis jetzt nicht herausgefunden, wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Meiner Einschätzung würde man die DNS/Proxy des WLAN-Routers auf den Intranet-Server umleiten, welcher alle Anfragen auf eine Seite wirft. 

Die eigentliche Anforderung ist  einfach: Der Gast im WLAN darf nur mit dieser einen Seite konfrontiert werden, während der Server an sich auch aus dem WAN angesprochen werden darf.

mfg chmee


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Juni 2010)

Hi chmee,

das ganze nennt sich Captive Portal - das hier sollte dir weiterhelfen 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_portal

Viel Erfolg,
Arne


----------



## chmee (26. Juni 2010)

Das ist mal n gutes Stichwort. Ich hab inzwischen auch die Redirect-Funktionen von einigen Routern gefunden (zB OpenWRT auf WRT54GL)..

Danke. mfg chmee


----------

